

Give Google Chrome for the holidays - genieyclo
http://www.givechrome.com/

======
Tichy
Hm, good idea. I think I will also sign up for a couple of competitions with
the addresses of my friends. If they win, they'll thank me, if not, it has
cost me nothing.

------
km3k
Those are some really ugly themes.

